# Jasper Hotel recommendations



## genmar (Jan 25, 2014)

We've finally made our Via rail Canadian reservations for the end of May. We lucked out and got them for 50% and both rooms are in the Park car. We decided to spend a few days in Jasper. Does anyone want to recommend a hotel? I thought we might need a rental car to explore the jasper area. Any thoughts?

I would appreciate any advice. Thanks


----------



## p&sr (Jan 25, 2014)

genmar said:


> We decided to spend a few days in Jasper. Does anyone want to recommend a hotel?


When Moonlight Express and I visited Jasper by Train a few years ago, we stayed at the Athabasca Hotel... very pleasant, close to the Station and Shopping, and they serve a great Breakfast. Using a Rental Car, we then drove down the Icefield Parkway to Banff, stopping for walks, waterfalls, and scenery along the way. Have a great Trip!

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/29036-by-train-from-california-to-jasper-park/


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 25, 2014)

genmar said:


> We've finally made our Via rail Canadian reservations for the end of May. We lucked out and got them for 50% and both rooms are in the Park car. We decided to spend a few days in Jasper. Does anyone want to recommend a hotel? I thought we might need a rental car to explore the jasper area. Any thoughts?
> 
> I would appreciate any advice. Thanks


:hi: Nice Trip!Not sure if VIA has Pacjkage deals with their Discount (Express and 50% OFF)Deals but I would think they do! You can also check out the Travel Sites (I like Kayak.com and bookit.com) for Deals! Since you are going @ the end of May it shouldnt be that crowded yet, Jasper can be a Zoo in the Summer and during Ski Season since it's Small! All of the Eating and Drinking Establishments should be Open by that time! p&sr info is very good about the Rent Car(Watch out for the Animals crossing the Roads) and the Trip to Banff! (Banff can be very Pricey even in the Off Season, that area of the Beautiful Rockies is Canada's Colorado!)


----------



## genmar (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions. I will look into the Athabaska Hotel. We did decide to rent a car and drive down to Banff. Thanks again


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jan 25, 2014)

We've stayed at the Saw Ridge when in Jasper......very nice! About 900 metres east of the station on the main street.

http://sawridgejasper-px.trvlclick.com/?utm_source=TravelClickPPC&utm_medium=CPC&utm_campaign=Brand


----------



## tricia (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice trip indeed! 

Hertz and I think several other rental car agencies have desk space in the Jasper VIA Rail station--makes pick up and drop off of rental cars super easy.

Instead of staying in Banff or Lake Louise, at the southern end of the Icefields Parkway, consider the small town of Fields, in Yoho NP, less than a half hour drive west from the southern end of the Parkway--be sure to stop en route at the pull-off for viewing trains going through a spiral tunnel cut into the mountain. Even if there's not a train going through the spiral when you're there, the info display is worth a look. Fields is very pleasant, much more relaxed and less expensive than Banff or Lake Louise, has a couple of good places to eat and many guesthouses to choose from. (Quite a few of the year-round locals rent out half of their homes at least part of the year.)


----------



## genmar (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for the info re rental cars and hotels. I arranged for a hertz rental at the station. I will look for the pull off for viewing trains. That sounds neat.

Genmar


----------



## MrFSS (Jan 26, 2014)

My wife and I have made the trip from Jasper to Banff several times. If you are interested, *HERE* are some pictures from the last trip we took.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jan 26, 2014)

One of the most famous locations for photography is Morant’s Curve at Lake Louise. Named for the CPR Company Photographer. If you’ve ever seen publicity shots of the original CPR “Canadian” this is the sweeping curve along the Bow River with the mountains in the background.

It’s about 8 km East of the Icefields Parkway at Lake Louise. Take the exit towards the Ski Hill then Hwy 1A, the Bow Valley Parkway.

http://goo.gl/maps/LRlHT

http://banffandbeyond.com/morants-curve-the-famous-spot-along-the-canadian-pacific-railway/

http://www.buzzbishop.com/blog/travel/banff/morants-curve/


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm also looking for cheaper hotels in Jasper. All the hotels seems very expensive. Quite a bit of good information here. I don't want to rent a car for Icefields Parkway, but is $75 really worth it on a Brewster bus? Hard decisions since I would rather keep my eyes on the scenery, NOT on the road.

Do you think a Crowsnest Highway bus and the Skeena train will be a suitable substitue for the expensive Icefields Parkway bus?

Thanks to all.


----------



## tricia (Jan 27, 2014)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> I'm also looking for cheaper hotels in Jasper. All the hotels seems very expensive. Quite a bit of good information here. I don't want to rent a car for Icefields Parkway, but is $75 really worth it on a Brewster bus? Hard decisions since I would rather keep my eyes on the scenery, NOT on the road.
> 
> Do you think a Crowsnest Highway bus and the Skeena train will be a suitable substitue for the expensive Icefields Parkway bus?
> 
> Thanks to all.


I'd very much recommend car rental, so you can stop wherever, whenever you like. The drive time and distance isn't all that long--most of your time on the parkway you'll want to spend stopped, sightseeing. Bring snacks, for picnic lunch.

And at the southern end, drive the Bow Valley Parkway if time allows, also stopping often, for wildlife if you're lucky.

Did this last August and found we really wanted a day to drive down the parkway, and most of another day to drive back.


----------



## genmar (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow. Thanks for all the great tips and information. I am getting very excited about the trip. MrFSS wonderful pictures. NS VIA fan thanks for the directions. They will be very handy.

Genmar


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jan 28, 2014)

tricia said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > I'm also looking for cheaper hotels in Jasper. All the hotels seems very expensive. Quite a bit of good information here. I don't want to rent a car for Icefields Parkway, but is $75 really worth it on a Brewster bus? Hard decisions since I would rather keep my eyes on the scenery, NOT on the road.
> ...


Sorry, I will not rent a car. I do not have enough time to stop whenever wherever anyway.

Is the $75 CAD worth it for Brewster on Lake Louise-Jasper? If not, I'll just ride Greyhound to Edmonton then to Jasper or just skip Jasper and go other ways. I have two alternative routes anyway (Revelstroke or Dawson Creek).


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jan 29, 2014)

Yes I would consider the $75 worth it to travel the Icefields Parkway...... and besides you say you would ride Greyhound to Edmonton then to Jasper? Greyhound's standard fare from Edmonton to Jasper is $70 anyway.

You probably won't find too many deals on Hotels in Jasper. It's in a National Park and packed with tourists. But if you really wanted to splurge....here's one!

http://www.fairmont.com/jasper/?cmpid=google_jpl_search-branded_branded-e-revsh&s_kwcid=TC|1025556|fairmont%20jasper%20park%20lodge||S|e|25919327580&gclid=CJf7xaSSo7wCFStgMgodK2UASg


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jan 29, 2014)

I don't want to splurge so I'll just go for a cheaper, more conservative hotel. That freews up money for the $75 Brewster ride from Lake Louise to Jasper. Also the $66.15 Skeena from Jasper to Prince George.


----------



## greatcats (Jan 30, 2014)

In Jasper, may I suggest the Austrian Haven Bed and Breakfast. It is on Patricia Street just a few blocks from the train station. It is run by Anneliese Laggner, a charming Austrian lady who takes great pride in her home. I stayed there three nights between trains in October, 2011 while traveling from Vancouver to Toronto. Tell her I said HI. I do recall that she only accepted cash, which was not a problem.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jan 30, 2014)

greatcats said:


> In Jasper, may I suggest the Austrian Haven Bed and Breakfast. It is on Patricia Street just a few blocks from the train station. It is run by Anneliese Laggner, a charming Austrian lady who takes great pride in her home. I stayed there three nights between trains in October, 2011 while traveling from Vancouver to Toronto. Tell her I said HI. I do recall that she only accepted cash, which was not a problem.


How much is the price? You say she only accepts cash? If it's too expensive I'll just go for Athabasca Hotel, which, at $102/night, is still one of the most expensive hotels I've stayed at on my own dime.


----------



## greatcats (Jan 30, 2014)

I remember she charged me $110 per night, which was in October. Look up website for Austrian Haven.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jan 31, 2014)

greatcats said:


> I remember she charged me $110 per night, which was in October. Look up website for Austrian Haven.


Too expensive. No can do.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Feb 1, 2014)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> greatcats said:
> 
> 
> > I remember she charged me $110 per night, which was in October. Look up website for Austrian Haven.
> ...


I really don’t think you are going to find anything much cheaper. As I said before, you’re in a National Park, busy with tourists......it’s supply and demand!

One option might be an overnight Greyhound: a Kamloops – Edmonton schedule arrives in Jasper at 0645am and there’s also a return to Kamloops at 0045. A couple of others pass through in the very wee hours of the morning.


----------



## railiner (Feb 1, 2014)

A National Park? How's about camping? Should be a wee bit cheaper than a hotel......


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Feb 1, 2014)

railiner said:


> A National Park? How's about camping? Should be a wee bit cheaper than a hotel......


Good Point !

http://www.pc.gc.ca/eng/pn-np/ab/jasper/activ/ete-summer/camping.aspx


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Feb 1, 2014)

Camping is great but how am I supposed to lub camping equipment onto a Greyhound bus? Remember when I was talking about the Crowsnest Highway? Well, basically, I'm planning to Go Greyhound along the Crownest east from Vancouver with stopovers, end up on Calgary, then go to Lake Louise and continue to Jasper, then ride the Skeena to Prince George, then Greyhound back south to Vancouver and home from there.

Of course I can't ride Greyhound on the Vancouver-Kamloops-Jasper (continuing to Edmonton) route because that cuts right across my "loop", extinguishing the tour.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Feb 2, 2014)

Here’s an option…..

I did a sample 2 day car rental (in July) with Avis. Picking up in Calgary and dropping off in Jasper. Total for two days was $120.00. It was cheaper to pick up in Calgary than Banff and I assume you’re at least 25?

You save the bus fare and the car is your hotel for two nights: Find a campground and crawl into the backseat with a blanket and pillow.

…….Or there’s always the Park Bench (next to the VIA Station and Greyhound Depot)


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Feb 2, 2014)

Ah, yeah, I could do that, but still, I want to ride Brewster since it's probably the only chance I have to ride them. Does that $120 account for fuel prices?


----------



## Jean (Feb 3, 2014)

So it seems your main priority is to ride a Brewster bus, so obviously go with that, bearing in mind that they will probably travel the Icefields Parkway at quite a high speed. I remember seeing them travelling fast in that area, which I felt was a pity as the scenery was spectacular. I am hoping they make a stop at the glacier/restaurant area, so you can experience that. I think (it was a few years back) Brewster also runs the special "buses" that go up onto the glacier. They were a little expensive, so we opted to walk up to the glacier on our own for free. You may need cold weather clothes for this stop.

You will see plenty of great scenery on the Skeena, and if you are lucky, like we were, the engineer will stop/slow the train at the best views. Enjoy your trip, whatever your mode of travel.

Jean


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Feb 3, 2014)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Ah, yeah, I could do that, but still, I want to ride Brewster since it's probably the only chance I have to ride them. Does that $120 account for fuel prices?


That would be plus gas.....it’s about 400 klicks between Calgary and Jasper via the Icefields Parkway so about $35.

>>>>>>

Here’s a Brewster Bus in a Canadian Pacific brochure from the 1950s.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Feb 3, 2014)

Jean said:


> So it seems your main priority is to ride a Brewster bus, so obviously go with that, bearing in mind that they will probably travel the Icefields Parkway at quite a high speed. I remember seeing them travelling fast in that area, which I felt was a pity as the scenery was spectacular. I am hoping they make a stop at the glacier/restaurant area, so you can experience that. I think (it was a few years back) Brewster also runs the special "buses" that go up onto the glacier. They were a little expensive, so we opted to walk up to the glacier on our own for free. You may need cold weather clothes for this stop.
> 
> You will see plenty of great scenery on the Skeena, and if you are lucky, like we were, the engineer will stop/slow the train at the best views. Enjoy your trip, whatever your mode of travel.
> 
> Jean


No, my pain priority isn't to ride a Brewster bus, my priority is the see the most scenery for the least money, while bus- and rail-fanning along the way. Though I'm interested in a Brewster sinply because their equipment is quite different from Greyhound.

Obviously I'm interested in riding a lot of Greyhound Canada buses which I surely gonna do. Especially those newly-rebuilt 1100-series 102DL3's.


----------

